# FAT!!!



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Is that u in ur avi or not??


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

obviously N0, he thinks 11 stone guys with low bf look aweseome


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

may be after the dnp over dose early in the year


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

baggsy said:


> obviously N0, he thinks 11 stone guys with low bf look aweseome


So do most women, we might be missing the point with all this muscle malarky lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

whoever it is their gyno needs sorting


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I thought it was as he has some gyno? I wouldn't choose that if it was myself to show off that amazing condition.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

MXD:2996793 said:


> I thought it was as he has some gyno? I wouldn't choose that if it was myself to show off that amazing condition.


And if anybody mentions his gyno he gets defensive so I reckon it is him


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

on the topic of fat....

i implore all uk muscle members to donate to a charity i will set up.

the charity will look into the work allready carried out by herbert west into the reanimation of dead bodies,

then we can reanimate the xyzzz character and hopefully have enough left in the pot to look into hotel bookings so fat and xyzzz can finally get a fcuking room!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

zyzzz gets mentioned in every thread one way or another lol


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i thought fat was a chick with hes men post and hes titties


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

So fat.........?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is the real "FAT" lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> Here is the real "FAT" lol
> 
> View attachment 79696


Don't be silly everyone knows that's weeman before he shaved his head


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Don't be silly everyone knows that's weeman before he shaved his head


gonna have to disagree with you its definately fat


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why wouldn't it be me?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

And it's pubertal gyno I'm all natural :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

theres only room for 1 fatty onhere. i think the OPs jelly


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think we should fight for the "fat" name and I'll let johnny sort out the details lol.

:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> theres only room for 1 fatty onhere. i think the OPs jelly


Lol well jell


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

simmonds87 said:


> What are your stats Fat?
> 
> Any more pics?


13.7 stone, don't know bf and yes I have more pictures. Look in adults lounge and you can see everything you want to.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fat said:


> And it's pubertal gyno I'm all natural :thumb:


FAT pre weight training


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> FAT pre weight training
> 
> View attachment 79699


Let's see you post training?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thought so..........


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

MattGriff said:


> FAT pre weight training
> 
> View attachment 79699


First thing I looked was dem boobies and then I saw the head.

That was a head fvck.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fat said:


> Let's see you post training?


I can't compete with your milkshake, those bad things bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

What's happened to all the zyzz threads? :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It must be you would'nt put a fella with gyno on if you had a choice?


----------



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

i dont think it is, i saw a pic he posted up a while ago when a few lads were doin the beard growin thread, he posted up a few pics of 'himself' couldnt of weighed more than 10 st.

just sayin, im not convinced

if im wrong i apologise


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Where are the ukm detective squad? X x


----------



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160625-beardo-wierdo-journal-battle-beards.html

post number 12 onwards

the prosecution rests your honnor


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mr_S said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160625-beardo-wierdo-journal-battle-beards.html
> 
> post number 12 onwards
> 
> the prosecution rests your honnor


Lol his avi is more believable than post 12 on that thread IMO x x


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wont trust anything wat fat says based on past threads if it is him or not i have no idea but i dont think it will be as he be's all hyped up over ripped guys with not alot of muscle, its like phil heath ****ing over greg plitt lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Has anyone actually looked in AL? I can't as I'm a newbie x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Has anyone actually looked in AL? I can't as I'm a newbie x x


Theres pics of u plastered all over the shop in there:rolleye:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat just settle this by posting another photo of you holding up a piece of paper saying 'rub my gyno nips' on this thread will take you 2 mins...


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

It could be him because what we see in his avy is a right tit


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

his avy is more believable than that post 12 lol looks like postman pat crossed with the child snatcher


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Post 12 was obvious a troll. I said I was cutting.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Why u so angry fat?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Why u so angry fat?


I'm not.. Actually I'm smiling waking up to this thread :thumb:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

I dont belive for one second your avi is not you, but surely after all this its not hard to post a couple of uniquie pictues of yourself? whats stopping you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Pics with ukm scribbled on ur foreskin


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

TS99 said:


> I dont belive for one second your avi is not you, but surely after all this its not hard to post a couple of uniquie pictues of yourself? whats stopping you.


I don't give a fcuk lol

Btw where's your avi?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Pics with ukm scribbled on ur foreskin


Don't give me them ideas you'll know I'll do it :lol:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fat said:


> I don't give a fcuk lol
> 
> Btw where's your avi?


its abit weird why you wouldnt just post pics up if you said youve posted in adult section then they will be saved just click on manage attachments...?

look ill do it, takes 10 seconds...

Deleted it because i just got the iphone app and my bird will take the **** outta me for having a pic of me on there hahahaha.

ive still got the photos on my page though if you wanna have a look....


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fats Avi looks computer generated, someone got a bit carriedaway with the gyno lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Theres pics of u plastered all over the shop in there:rolleye:


Lol there will be when I join  x x


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol there will be when I join  x x


 :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Lol there will be when I join  x x


U fibbing tease lol x


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Gyno or not his body is better than most of ours lol

Come on fat get another photo up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah fat, could do with some decent w4nk material


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol i wanna see for clarification if that is u or not


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah fat, could do with some decent w4nk material


Me too! X x


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Come on fat don't be shy.....

He is ignoring us now lads


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Me too! X x


Those pictures of me you asked for weren't good enough?

I feel used :lol:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

yes cape is not mine tho.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've spoken to Fat by email and if you put the email in to Facebook search it finds this profile, with 100's of pics of this guy:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol get off...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I've spoken to Fat by email and if you put the email in to Facebook search it finds this profile, with 100's of pics of this guy:
> 
> View attachment 79964
> View attachment 79965
> View attachment 79966


That must be want all the 11st guys who come on here asking about cutting advice want to look like.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fat said:


> Why wouldn't it be me?


You admitted it wasn't you a while back.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

cas said:


> Lol get off...


Here's more of the profile:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Here's more of the profile:
> 
> View attachment 79967
> View attachment 79968
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

That's not my Facebook. Email me if you actually have it? I bet you're taking the p1ss


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol seriously raptor??


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> That's not my Facebook. Email me if you actually have it? I bet you're taking the p1ss


Just mailed you, it's the same email when we was chatting about DNP and whether to have carbs with it etc, a few months back


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fat said:


> That's not my Facebook. Email me if you actually have it? I bet you're taking the p1ss


You bet, or you know?

Just wack a photo up man.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Just mailed you, it's the same email when we was chatting about DNP and whether to have carbs with it etc, a few months back


Yeah I remember emailing you but I'm not black nor do I know who's fb that is? I'm from London.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

cas said:


> You bet, or you know?
> 
> Just wack a photo up man.


I will now when I get home.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Actually fcuk it I'm the skinny black kid.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Fat said:


> Actually fcuk it I'm the skinny black kid.


At least your gyno has cleared up


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Actually fcuk it I'm the skinny black kid.


pics or bs


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Pmsl raptor you have to post the link to his fb profile. He's gotta be the biggest troll on here so far he's a big, ripped, skinny, white, black, kid, with a beard and gyno.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fullhouse said:


> Pmsl raptor you have to post the link to his fb profile. He's gotta be the biggest troll on here so far he's a big, ripped, skinny, white, black, kid, with a beard and gyno.


lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:yawn:



Fat said:


> I will now when I get home.


  :yawn:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat is nogyno


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat is allgyno


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> Fat is allgyno


Or is he just a tit?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fullhouse:3002701 said:


> Or is he just a tit?


Maybe even a cock?

The mystery can only be resolved once he posts pics


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ts23


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> Maybe even a cock?
> 
> The mystery can only be resolved once he posts pics


I concur.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

m575:3002733 said:


> Ts23


Cnut not tit or cock I'm afraid


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Breda said:


> Cnut not tit or cock I'm afraid


But remember a cu nt is useful lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I've spoken to Fat by email and if you put the email in to Facebook search it finds this profile, with 100's of pics of this guy:
> 
> View attachment 79964
> View attachment 79965
> View attachment 79966


Are u being serious??? X x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fat can u just send me some private pics please? Don't worry about this lot  x x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RXQueenie said:


> Fat can u just send me some private pics please? Don't worry about this lot  x x


Can I send you private part pics? :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Can I send you private part pics? :lol:


Pmsl... Only if they're pretty private parts! X x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl... Only if they're pretty private parts! X x


There aint nothin pretty on me but my wallet:lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Are u being serious??? X x


Yes, he's the leader of a young yet deadly mexican drug gang.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Pmsl... Only if they're pretty private parts! X x


Private parts are seldom pretty lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> There aint nothin pretty on me but my wallet:lol:


Pmsl that'll do!!  x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Yes, he's the leader of a young yet deadly mexican drug gang.


Raptor... Just no!! Lol x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

SEX

Stalone called it "bumpin uglies"in a film! :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Raptor... Just no!! Lol x x


Here is him at the beach shacks working on his physique, rumor has it he can do 10,000 chin ups


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How did you get in my private albums on Facebook?!?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Fat can u just send me some private pics please? Don't worry about this lot  x x


Lol everything of mine is on display already in the adult lounge in tommys thread.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fat said:


> Lol everything of mine is on display already in the adult lounge in tommys thread.


I'm not allowed in there dammit  x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I'm not allowed in there dammit  x x


why not? do u have to be gold?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> why not? do u have to be gold?


Yeah x x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> why not? do u have to be gold?


Yup!1000 posts too lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Yup!1000 posts too lol


fcuk me lobes, just noticed u got nearly 4000 posts in a couple months u sad git i thought i was bad


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Still lack of photo evidence, come on man if you are worried about the boobs then just put a vest on....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

cas said:


> Still lack of photo evidence, come on man if you are worried about the boobs then just put a vest on....


It's not needed now, Raptor has exposed me I am a skinny black kid.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fat said:


> It's not needed now, Raptor has exposed me I am a skinny black kid.


No you're not x x


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> It's not needed now, Raptor has exposed me I am a skinny black kid.


Probably better than the truth though


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> No you're not x x


I am!



expletive said:


> Probably better than the truth though


NoGyno


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fat said:


> I am!
> 
> NoGyno


Ffs... Eat something then!! X x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fat:3003241 said:


> It's not needed now, Raptor has exposed me I am a skinny black kid.


I asked if you were black ages ago and you said no

Pics of your blackness holding todays paper or bs


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I asked if you were black ages ago and you said no
> 
> Pics of your blackness holding todays paper or bs


it has to be the gleaner or bs


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I asked if you were black ages ago and you said no
> 
> Pics of your blackness holding todays paper or bs


Everyone is telling me I am so it must be true Lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In 4 the man b00bs!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just searched facebook with Fat's email the signed up with and nothing.

Just post up a pic and be done with it.

Its not like the first time someone has put pictures up of himself that were not him.

Hell, my brother has every one of his hot chicks, he is a dude.

And not even hot at that:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I just searched facebook with Fat's email the signed up with and nothing.
> 
> Just post up a pic and be done with it.
> 
> ...


Hacks........ wingers Avi is the best one on the forum !!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I just searched facebook with Fat's email the signed up with and nothing.
> 
> Just post up a pic and be done with it.
> 
> ...


Raptor posted like 20 pictures of me earlier in this thread :laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> I just searched facebook with Fat's email the signed up with and nothing.
> 
> Just post up a pic and be done with it.
> 
> ...


Hacks can u just go get his pics from the AL? Lol x x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hacks can u just go get his pics from the AL? Lol x x


Yeah hacks


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/172559-one-ladies-rate-my-cock-post2992400.html?highlight=#post2992400


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fat said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/172559-one-ladies-rate-my-cock-post2992400.html?highlight=#post2992400


Omg there is a rate my c0ck thread on there? I totally need to get to gold membership lol x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Omg there is a rate my c0ck thread on there? I totally need to get to gold membership lol x x


haha, theres no fast track to gold status , u will just have to post your cock on here :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> haha, theres no fast track to gold status , u will just have to post your cock on here :rolleye:


Haha... If I had a c0ck it would totally be the prettiest one x x


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... If I had a c0ck it would totally be the prettiest one x x


Ok well let's do a fast track gold status fanny competition then ... I'll be the judge!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> Ok well let's do a fast track gold status fanny competition then ... I'll be the judge!!


Here here, any female who wants Gold status needs to undergo vaginal judging, if all is ok, immediate gold status is granted :smartass:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... If I had a c0ck it would totally be the prettiest one x x


yeah but that would mean fcuk all, its like saying i got the tastiest sh1t lol, might taste better than yours but at the end if the day it still tastes like sh1t


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> yeah but that would mean fcuk all, its like saying i got the tastiest sh1t lol, might taste better than yours but at the end if the day it still tastes like sh1t


These are the words of a man who has an ugly cock :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

KRIS_B said:


> Ok well let's do a fast track gold status fanny competition then ... I'll be the judge!!


Lol I'm not that desperate for gold status  x x


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Here here, any female who wants Gold status needs to undergo vaginal judging, if all is ok, immediate gold status is granted :smartass:


My wording should of been this so from this moment fourth count me an raptor the vaginal judges you can all send pics via email or to our 24 hour judge line


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> These are the words of a man who has an ugly cock :lol:


yep, no cock is pretty ive seen hundreds:rolleye: - so dont make out like yours is


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Answer to teh OP, yes thats me in my avi thou a bit bigger in it than i am now


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> yep, no cock is pretty ive seen hundreds:rolleye: - so dont make out like yours is


All I have to say is Zyzz.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> yep, no cock is pretty ive seen hundreds:rolleye: - so dont make out like yours is


Mine is actually a pretty willy, i'll send a pic to queenie, she can judge it :thumbup1:


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Fat why have you put a sock in your little blue shorts?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Mine is actually a pretty willy, i'll send a pic to queenie, she can judge it :thumbup1:


send it to me ill tell u :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Mine is actually a pretty willy, i'll send a pic to queenie, she can judge it :thumbup1:


   x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> All I have to say is Zyzz.


Just a quick one about Zyzz that may interest a few about aesthetics, he's actually 85kg in this pic which is only 13 stone, he got towards 100kg in his later days. I've spoken to him and he said that 85kg was the sweet spot for girls, maybe we should all just never bulk again lol and shred down


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

http://www.formspring.me/azyzz/q/1844423063


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> Just a quick one about Zyzz that may interest a few about aesthetics, he's actually 85kg in this pic which is only 13 stone, he got towards 100kg in his later days. I've spoken to him and he said that 85kg was the sweet spot for girls, maybe we should all just never bulk again lol and shred down


Looks too skinny IMO.

Oh sorry yeah u said girls, not women...

Lol x x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Omg his birthday was on the 24th of march!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fat said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/adults-lounge/172559-one-ladies-rate-my-cock-post2992400.html?highlight=#post2992400


My eyes:lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> My eyes:lol:


Pmsl!! X x


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

hackskii said:


> My eyes:lol:


How come I cant access this link .... Anybody?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> x x


I've actually just took a pic of my cock and sent it to you haha (not on here) xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Raptor said:


> I've actually just took a pic of my cock and sent it to you haha (not on here) xx


Jesus fvck haha 

I can confirm Raptor has a c0ck x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

KRIS_B said:


> How come I cant access this link .... Anybody?


It's in the adult lounge mate, some epic stuff has happened in there, even pics of female members eating each other out


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

raptor, i havent received my pm :rolleye:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> raptor, i havent received my pm :rolleye:


I'll put it up in the rate my cock thread you bunch of gays


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> I'll put it up in the rate my cock thread you bunch of gays


lol u do realise im just going to call it ugly


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha... If I had a c0ck it would totally be the prettiest one x x


You could dose up on juice and grow one :tongue:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> lol u do realise im just going to call it ugly


If you did, then it would be obvious you are lying


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> You could dose up on juice and grow one :tongue:


hmm... no thanks lol x x


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Loving how much of a tangent this thread is now on. From Fat's avi to pretty cocks and vaginal judging :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if anyone does not object I am pretty good at judging vaginal things, especially if they are hairy:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well, if anyone does not object I am pretty good at judging vaginal things, especially if they are hairy:lol:


bald only for me thanks, i dont like hair in my mouth


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Well, if anyone does not object I am pretty good at judging vaginal things, especially if they are hairy:lol:


oh, errr... mines the opposite of hairy i'm afraid so no judging of mine  x x


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Well, if anyone does not object I am pretty good at judging vaginal things, especially if they are hairy:lol:


Dude the 80's are long gone :lol:


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> oh, errr... mines the opposite of hairy i'm afraid so no judging of mine  x x


pics or nominge


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

oops accidentally posted my ugly cock :rolleye:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

jake87 said:


> pics or nominge


dont make me pm raptor lol x x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> oops accidentally posted my ugly cock :rolleye:


what? where?

being a silver member is nofun x x


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> what? where?
> 
> being a silver member is nofun x x


haha


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> bald only for me thanks, i dont like hair in my mouth


Nothing worse than getting a pube stuck in the back of your throat lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Nothing worse than getting a pube stuck in the back of your throat lol


dont need nothin to put u off ur swing when makin them squirm with pleasure


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Back on topic. FAT expose yourself.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mey said:


> Back on topic. FAT expose yourself.


No. It's been done already now stfu


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> No. It's been done already now stfu


Here he is, Pedro Javier Castillo Gonzalez with the notorious Boris El Guayaco.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Fat said:


> No. It's been done already now stfu


So if that guys you, then where did you get your avi? What would someone have to search for on google to come up with that xxx


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Mey said:


> So if that guys you, then where did you get your avi? What would someone have to search for on google to come up with that xxx


moobs


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

seriously WTF, after 12 pages fk all, ts23 has already streched my patience, stop being a tw4t and post up pics u c unt


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm not ts23.. Isn't he a pro bb lol


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Dude the 80's are long gone :lol:


hahahahahaah


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol i'm interested now in who he actually is now, i feel like Sherlock Holmes and i think i have the final answer.... earlier on fat gave a link to an answered question on Zyzz's Formspring, Formspring you can anonymously ask celebs / anyone questions and they can reply to you, and it goes to you in a private message. Fat asked the question to Zyzz:

Hey Zyzz. How old are, how tall are you etc etc

And got the reply:

im 21, 97 kilos and 6'1

And the reply would of gone to his personal Formspring account, after all it is confidential.

The profile is of the name P4tr1ck and here is his profile picture... Fat, is your name Patrick?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i'm interested now in who he actually is now, i feel like Sherlock Holmes and i think i have the final answer.... earlier on fat gave a link to an answered question on Zyzz's Formspring, Formspring you can anonymously ask celebs / anyone questions and they can reply to you, and it goes to you in a private message. Fat asked the question to Zyzz:
> 
> Hey Zyzz. How old are, how tall are you etc etc
> 
> ...


The question was asked a year ago


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

if it was him i doubt he would focus it on the b1tch t1ts :ban: ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fullhouse said:


> Nothing worse than getting a pube stuck in the back of your throat lol


Yah, but getting 20 pubes is even better.....

Geez you hot chicks need to grow some woman carpet.

All that other crap is girly stuff.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U old fcukers love you a big bushy beaver don't u!!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> if it was him i doubt he would focus it on the b1tch t1ts :ban: ...


I didn't I put up a full picture and it resized it automatically and I've had it since 14 so it doesn't bother me that much.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Yah, but getting 20 pubes is even better.....
> 
> Geez you hot chicks need to grow some woman carpet.
> 
> All that other crap is girly stuff.


Yes I'm way too Girly for hair  x x


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i'm interested now in who he actually is now, i feel like Sherlock Holmes and i think i have the final answer.... earlier on fat gave a link to an answered question on Zyzz's Formspring, Formspring you can anonymously ask celebs / anyone questions and they can reply to you, and it goes to you in a private message. Fat asked the question to Zyzz:
> 
> Hey Zyzz. How old are, how tall are you etc etc
> 
> ...


Or try this

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=115544241

As fat said



Fat said:


> And it's pubertal gyno I'm all natural :thumb:


So his avi was stolen from bb.com how sad lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Fat said:


> The question was asked a year ago


Yeah, i prefer you as the mexican kid anyway :lol:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Fine piece of detective work there


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Let's face it fat ur not even as big as the skinny black kid


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Yah, but getting 20 pubes is even better.....
> 
> Geez you hot chicks need to grow some woman carpet.
> 
> All that other crap is girly stuff.


I like my girls to be bald downstairs, preferably because they have not long started puberty :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Haha I knew he was a punk lol
> 
> Pencil neck punk .
> 
> I loved a busted thread


Now we got to prove that your not a heavily clothed ageing outdoorsman


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Queenie show us your growler


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mish said:


> Queenie show us your growler


By growler I assume u mean my dog? This is him, Ollie  x x


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> By growler I assume u mean my dog? This is him, Ollie  x x


Perfect :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> I am going to issue a revelation
> 
> I am not " Tom weir"
> 
> ...


I don't even know who Tom weir is lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry mate


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

No reply from fat yet?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mish said:


> Perfect :thumb:


Anytime  x x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

What is there to reply to?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> You did purport to being the individual in you avi .
> 
> If you hadn't it wouldn't have mattered . I for example am not Tom weir


I'm guessing you haven't read my posts and the threads I create..


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Fat said:


> What is there to reply to?


You claimed that the picture in your avi was you. You claim to be natty and from London. This guy is from New Jersey, US | Owner & President of Supreme Sports Enhancements


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?ix=seb&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Ross+Erstling


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> You claimed that the picture in your avi was you. You claim to be natty and from London. This guy is from New Jersey, US | Owner & President of Supreme Sports Enhancements


Read the thread again. I thought we established that I'm the skinny black mexican drug dealer?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

we established your a nutcase who uses someone else's picture as their own and also start sh!t threads, generally an all round pen!s


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Fat said:


> Read the thread again. I thought we established that I'm the skinny black mexican drug dealer?


We have established that you are full of balls


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> we established your a nutcase who uses someone else's picture as their own and also start sh!t threads, generally an all round pen!s


Appreciated


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

View attachment 80063


Bye Fat (skinny)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> And you had the cheek to offer advice to people . Who probably listened


I know what I'm talking about...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

TheBob said:


> So why did you purport to be your avi , you need to do the big reveal . Show us your vagina


Why do you care so much? Like I said I also claimed to be the skinny black guy and skinny bearded man. Don't like my threads? Don't participate..


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> I know what I'm talking about...


Trouble is fella, no one takes you seriously so who can they take your advice seriously or believe you know what your talking about.

You've trolled too much and now its ruined any credibility you may of had


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

expletive said:


> Trouble is fella, no one takes you seriously so who can they take your advice seriously or believe you know what your talking about.
> 
> You've trolled too much and now its ruined any credibility you may of had


Yeah I see what you mean and can understand if users don't want to take my advice on board but I don't care that's up to them. I also know that sometimes I can go over the top but that's my character I love to take the p1ss.. don't think it's the only reason I come on UK-M because that's not true.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fat said:


> Yeah I see what you mean and can understand if users don't want to take my advice on board but I don't care that's up to them. I also know that sometimes I can go over the top but that's my character I love to take the p1ss.. don't think it's the only reason I come on UK-M because that's not true.


It wont matter what your body looks like, any info you give out may still be true. I know a huge old fat man that knows more than me, he just doesn't put it into action himself.

Even if you are the skinny kid, you still might know your stuff.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Some guys need to chill out and remember its only the Internet :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cas said:


> It wont matter what your body looks like, any info you give out may still be true. I know a huge old fat man that knows more than me, he just doesn't put it into action himself.
> 
> Even if you are the skinny kid, you still might know your stuff.


Yeah but uriels been in the game for years


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Yeah but uriels been in the game for years


Oh touche


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

So the verdict is FAT is a fake???


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Feelin-Big said:


> So the verdict is FAT is a fake???


Yes.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

what a chimp!

Don't try and come over as you 'don't care if people listen to your advice' and 'you like to take the ****' . Yes this is the internet and all information must be taken with a pinch of salt but giving out the wrong or misleading information on this site can be potentially life threatening. If you are prepared to go to such lengths at lying about your avi just for a bit of '**** taking' then what is stopping you lying about everything else you say.

You are the boy who cried wolf and have lost all credibility and i sincerely hope people just ignore you.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mish said:


> what a chimp!
> 
> Don't try and come over as you 'don't care if people listen to your advice' and 'you like to take the ****' . Yes this is the internet and all information must be taken with a pinch of salt but giving out the wrong or misleading information on this site can be potentially life threatening. If you are prepared to go to such lengths at lying about your avi just for a bit of '**** taking' then what is stopping you lying about everything else you say.
> 
> You are the boy who cried wolf and have lost all credibility and i sincerely hope people just ignore you.


Ignore me then.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> So the verdict is FAT is a fake???


Shame really, not many people with bodies like that on here....

But tbf people have photos of bodybuilders as their avi all the time, although they don't pretend that its actually them LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd still rather have Fat than " Anabellendolox " tho...

Nw there is a first class chump !


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

*BUSTED*


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol i think, its a shame youve made it so people wont listen to you, some of ur advice could really help a newbie or some one on here that needs it and cos of you reputation they may not take it, and when it comes to AAS its quite an important subject?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Pardoe said:


> lol i think, its a shame youve made it so people wont listen to you, some of ur advice could really help a newbie or some one on here that needs it and cos of you reputation they may not take it, and when it comes to AAS its quite an important subject?


lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Im surprised you lot even imagined thats fat in his avi lol i bet hes a 9 stoner because he treats guys with abs who are on the small side on a whole like a freak of nature


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Well who really gives a sh!t if its Fat in his avi or not... All these ppl tryin to tell him off like he's a naughty little school boy... Get over it


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

breda turns up windmilling in


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

jake87:3005162 said:


> breda turns up windmilling in


It's just a bit silly tho mate.. some of the comments are way over the top


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> lol


why is that funny?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Fullhouse said:


> You claimed that the picture in your avi was you. You claim to be natty and from London. This guy is from New Jersey, US | Owner & President of Supreme Sports Enhancements


holy ****, ross!

he used to make crazy threads on steroid.com in lots of bright colours with whacky theories about gear.

total nutjob and had no legs. if thats a pic of ross it definitely isn't Fat, as I know Ross and have spoken with him on the phone previously

he made me a mod on his forum supremesportsfitness.com or something to entice me to hang out there but it was just me and him lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> holy ****, ross!
> 
> he used to make crazy threads on steroid.com in lots of bright colours with whacky theories about gear.
> 
> ...


It's ok lads franks on the case and has solved this particular riddle


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Breda said:


> Well who really gives a sh!t if its Fat in his avi or not... All these ppl tryin to tell him off like he's a naughty little school boy... Get over it


Is that you in your avi Breda?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I used to debate Ross all the time, dude what's out there.

He gets baned off every board he signs on.

The supplements are trash, he is a scammer, and a fruitcake.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I'd still rather have Fat than " Anabellendolox " tho...
> 
> Nw there is a first class chump !


No question, fat may be 9 stone but he's a funny 9 stoner, got to appreciate the oddness of his posts ,kind of on the same lines of ashcrapper, thebob, rectus and his faces and a few others lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Craftybutcher


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

And the guy who's got that fat wrestler as an avi


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

vtec_yo:3005233 said:


> Is that you in your avi Breda?


Maybe it is maybe it isn't


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> And the guy who's got that fat wrestler as an avi


Ste lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn it fat! didnt you read to noaudi thread?!?

NoAvi!

damn dawg, your sh1t is tight


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> It's ok lads franks on the case and has solved this particular riddle


i dont care if fat is a troll or not i was just weighing in on ross


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Pedro Javier Castillo Gonzalez 8 years ago, this was the last ever recorded time where he showed fear.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

This thread is soooo funny :beer:


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Some of the responses on that bodybuilding.com thread are hilarious.



> Most likely. He's not convincing me though, as those nipples look like they belong on a nice pair of D's, not a roided out jew chest.





> Soon you will be able to drink your own breast milk to make even sicker gains. Good luck!!!!!!!!





> whatever man..the good news is, if your wife can't breast feed your kid, you can.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

wait... FAT A TROLL ?

So hes not a ripped j00cey cnut that his AVI shows ?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Is it just me or do you really want to see fat
> 
> I know it will be an anti climax .. But I still wanna see his ass


This ^. He could potentially be ronnie Coleman undercover.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Take one for the team, take a photo holding a piece of paper saying 'you mirin'


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Before anyone starts asking.. yes its me in the video.

I am getting stronger though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fat said:


> Before anyone starts asking.. yes its me in the video.
> 
> I am getting stronger though.


Wow, you are stronger than I thought you were:lol:


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Im still puzzled... Are you the guy in the pictures posted earlier in the thread or what???


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Im still puzzled... Are you the guy in the pictures posted earlier in the thread or what???


No he is a lying tw*t


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol some of you guys make me :laugh:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Fat, I can tell by the video of you that you have some potential.

I think I can design a good steroid protocol that will yolk you up in a couple of months.

Id say about 40 pounds of muscle should do it. :lol:


----------

